# Call of Duty 5 port fowarding?



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

well i set up a static ip (or i would think so) and i went and tried to open the correct ports for call of duty 5 world at war...i opened these ports and changed them so much im getting tired of this and feel like smashing my head into the screen cause ive spent 4 days on this crap.

well these are the ports i opened :
TCP: 80,443,5223,3074
UDP: 3074, 3075, 3478, 3479,28960
ive gotten thse numbers from forums, websites, and videos..and i feel like they're laughing at me right now


please help..its still not working..i play on pc and i use vista. my ping is normal, my pc can run it fine...i just can't figure out the port fowarding thing...its not my firewall and i checked a portchecker tool and it said that the ports weren't even open!

this leads me to think that i did something wrong with the static ip, but i did everything right! i chose a number close to the router's ip address and everything. Please help

P.s Im new and don't know if this is in the right place..i think it could also be in the networking section so if im wrong tell me. Thanks in advance

P.S.S Yeah i forgot ..the problem is that when i go to play co op very few servers show up and most of the ar modded or full...even in the top left it says 33 servers online, but i only see 4 of them and all of them are useless to me


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the exact make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

its a linksys BEFSR41 sorry for replying late..was out.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, did you create a static IP and forward to that address? Can you post a screenshot of the page you forwarded?


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

pretty sure i did but i don't know how to take screenshots :4-dontkno 
if you tell me how i'd be glad to do it though


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

wait hold on ill put it on..
like this?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. What is your software firewall?


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

You mean noton antivirus?
other than that ive just got a regular windows firewall.ive tested windows and nothing is wrong with it, but not so sure about norton


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Does your Norton anti-virus also include a firewall? If so, try disabling it.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

i can't haha
well maybe i can but dont know how..it doesnt have a button to take you to turn it off or anything..it just shows you its status
like this:
and yeah dont worry im updating it in a few days


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Once you click on the advanced firewall, do you see a place to turn it off?


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

nope..advanced firewall is an actual feature..not an options panel where you can edit your firewall
i doubt its norton though? do you really think it is?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If the BEFSR41 is the only external device you use for Internet, and you forwarded in it to your computer's static IP, then I would say it's a good chance Norton is blocking the ports.
Here are insructions on how to disable the Norton Security/Firewall.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say my internet security is already off =p
look at this

...that means its not even working anymore so it cant be blocking it..

oh and when i click user account i get a diffrent page...

maybe i did somethng wrong with static ip address?
im not feeling 100% confident about it to be honest..if you want i can send you a couple screenshots of what i did so you can see if i did it correctly..


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

gota wake up early fo rschool tommorow..got a exam..its 11pm where im at so ill leave u with these..please help


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

and this one...this is what windows firewal will allow
you'll notice call of duty is allowed


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you can access the Internet on your static IP, then you did set it up correctly, and if the IP address you chose matches the IP address you forwarded to in the router, and the same one on the PF port checker, then the forwarding has been done correctly. Have you tried checking all the ports?
I think there are very few things that could be blocking the ports, Norton or your ISP. Some ISPs block port 80 for incoming connections, but the rest of those ports to be forwarded that you did should not be blocked by them. I'm thinking there should be a way to configure the Norton firewall. In your first screenshot, it did say the firewall was Secure. I'm not sure if this matches with the version you have, but this page shows how to configure the firewall, and the System Wide Settings looks like the place to add an exception or rule.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

do you mean change the firewall to let something through? just did that. doesnt work. At this point im thinkin i did something wrong with the ports or protocol. does it matter if i put both in the protocol instead of udp or tcp?
and uh no it didnt match my version so i looked one up at google


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, please set them all to both. 
Is that screenshot from your version or what you saw online? It may help to know the version of yours, as there is a Norton 2007 version and at least one other. I found another tutorial for creating a port entry in Norton. It should be about the same for the outbound rules.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

i did set them all to both but it didnt work..also i dont understand that tutorial..it says open the program u wanna open ports for, but when i open call of duty nothing like that ever comes up 
oh and that screenshot is from my version


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. Try putting your computer in the DMZ of the router. If that still doesn't work, then I feel that the problem is still pointing back to Norton, and I will give you further instructions if the DMZ does not work…


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

um what is DMZ? i heard it was demilitiarized zone or sumthing like that..how do i go about doing that?

btw just wanted to say thx for all the help uve given me so far :smile: youve really helped me out here man


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome.
DMZ lets your computer have unrestricted access (opening all ports for all protocols.) It also is a big security risk, so if it doesn't work, then I would recommend disabling it back. Under the Advanced page of the BEFSR41, you should see a DMZ page. If not, then please post a screenshot of the advanced page.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

well since this is such a big security risk then i have to ask..

what is the DMZ host IP address..? is it the static ip address? i dont wanna get hasty here in case i do something wrong
ill give u a screenshot, though i tihnk i have to fill in the last three digits of a static ip..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, the DMZ IP is your computer's static IP.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

it didnt work so i guess you'd be right about the norton thing..what do i do?


btw just in case you know or not..
Soccer Confederations Cup
USA vs Brazil
Brazil wins 3-2 ...close match but still..if America won it'd be awesome


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I knew the game was today, but I actually don't follow soccer much. Anway, thanks for posting.:smile:

Back on topic, this website explains how to open ports in Norton.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

Haha i got stuck on number 3..

it says click configure..but there a re two configure buttons in my firewall when i click personal firewall i get the first pic...when i click the right configure button i get the second one, and when i click the left one i get the last pic


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

and this is the third pic

btw i know these pics arent the best qualities so if you wanna know what some of the words say ask me


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh btw how do you get a link there? i always wanted to learn that lol
if its too much of a hassle and too off topic though dont worry about it , ill try to find out later


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The best thing to do with Norton is to get rid of it and replace it with something else

*Free*
_AVG_ http://free.avg.com/
_Avast_ http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html

*Pay*
_NOD32 trial_ http://www.eset.com/download/free_trial_download_eav.php


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

um...why would i have to replace norton?
im sure there would be a way to configure the firewall...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

So if you click to turn the firewall off that still doesn't work?
As McNinja said, it may be a good thing to try other security programs, or you could just try uninstalling Norton, then test the game. It seems like every way to configure the firewall is failing.

btw, you get the link on the words by highlighting (click a letters or a word(s), then drag to the desired length), then click the hyperlink button to add the link under the words.


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

lol hold on dude i didnt configure the firewall yet i sent you those pics in my other posts because i didnt know how...it says configure twice i dont know which one to click on


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

In one of those screenshots I saw a button near the top that said "Personal Firewall", and the button was in the "Off" field. I was wondering if you had tried that?


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah i just tried it right now..and i still have the same problem


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would recommend contacting Norton to see if they know how to configure the particular version of Norton you have, and if their suggestion still doesn't work, I think the only way it would work is to uninstall it…


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

*sigh* im just not that really motivated enough to do that...i can physically uninstall it and replace it with a program that mcninja suggested...but i just dont think its worth it to play...i can still play co op..its just that when it says 20 servers theres only like 5...its hard but its alright...if i ever really think playing is that neccesary then ill do it..thanks for the help though...again really helped me out=]


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad we could still be of help.:smile:


----------



## shocker97 (Apr 5, 2012)

Reydal17 said:


> *sigh* im just not that really motivated enough to do that...i can physically uninstall it and replace it with a program that mcninja suggested...but i just dont think its worth it to play...i can still play co op..its just that when it says 20 servers theres only like 5...its hard but its alright...if i ever really think playing is that neccesary then ill do it..thanks for the help though...again really helped me out=]


 I swear, Norton says everything is a virus and it blocks everything.


----------

